
lift/scala for web apps -- all of twitter's traffic on 2 machines? - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/05/liftscala_for_w.html
======
sbraford
Definitely seems like something worth taking a look at.

"all of twitter's traffic on 2 machines?" - how did you come up with that
number? Sounds reeeally fuzzy to me.

One day all these webapp frameworks should just have a good old-fashioned
shootout.

Define a very tight, clean spec (perhaps for a Twitter clone?) and have all
the best & brightest from each webapp framework duke it out once and for all.
Record stats like dev time, not just final performance after all optimizations
have been implemented.

------
SwellJoe
I don't like the Javariness of the syntax, but it still looks nice. I also
question the performance claims, though RoR is really slow, so maybe being X
times faster isn't all that hard.

------
vikram
He lost me at "since its strongly typed....". That's not a feature, its a bug
in most cases.

~~~
henning
Since you like to judge things without giving a fair chance, there's not much
anyone can do for you.

Have you ever used a language in the ML family or one influenced by ML? OCaml,
Haskell, Scala, Standard ML, etc? Have you ever used a language with type
inference?

If you want performance and you don't want to sacrifice garbage collection, at
the moment ML-family languages are the best thing around.

~~~
vikram
Fair comment. But I have used F# a little which is heavily influence from
OCaml. IMHO until you have atleast a soft real time problem that you are
solving, it just isn't worth worrying about code performance. It's more
important to worry about developer performance. I know that type inference
does help with that.

My bad I didn't follow the scala link. But the post says, "lift code is as
clean and brief as Rails, yet performs 6 times faster and is multithreaded.
Additionally, because Scala is strongly typed, the compiler catches type
errors."

To me these aren't real advantages. It's like Java having a lot of libraries.
So what, it still takes 3 times as long to do anything in it. Who care if
there is more code to go around.

